# Advertising opportunity for all the soapers on this forum...



## NubianSoaps.com

Ken Feaster-Eytchison
1604 W. Lava Ave
Nampa, Idaho 83651
...............................

This is Ken's address, he is a forum member. He is putting together 400 baskets for convention. This is the perfect opportunity to get your name out there, get your soap business name out there! If you can send 10 bars, 20 bars, 30 bars or ? do it!....lets get a bar of soap from those soaping on this forum into every single bag he is giving out!

Please start your list here of how much you are sending and when you sent it out, so we make sure we make it to 400. We can do this!!! There is still a lot of time before convention, but don't put it off!!Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks

Vicki,
Is this a different 400 bars than Barbara gave us the opportunity to send for bags for the convention? Is this guest size or full sized bars?


----------



## Anita Martin

What is the cut off date he needs to have them by?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

I can send 35 bars (all I can fit in a flat rate box). Just need a date to have them sent by. 

Lynn


----------



## MF-Alpines

2Sticks said:


> Vicki,
> Is this a different 400 bars than Barbara gave us the opportunity to send for bags for the convention? Is this guest size or full sized bars?


I'm wondering about this, too. ??


----------



## Odeon

Thanks Everyone. This is for the Boise, Idaho convention in 2012. We would like to have the soap no later than August 2012. I appreciate everyone's support of the ADGA 2012 Convention!

Ken


----------



## Guest

My request was for soap convention in Michigan October 2011, just a little over one month away... I also need help with 400 samples.. 
Any help would greatly be appreciated and your soap will get exposure... Barb
You will be sending them to me
Barbara Vozar
8532 Schmeid Rd
Vestaburg, Michigan 48891
Any amt will help..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Well shoot, there is more than enough time then to help Barb with hers, and then we can send soap to Ken next summer....I obviously had my years mixed up!! Barb I simply didn't remember about yours, I of course will send you soap.... Vicki


----------



## Guest

Thank you Vicki.. I do appreciate it very much... I am making soap tomorrow and will do a few more.. So busy.. I am doing 40 regular size bars for the directors bags.. and they are alpaca fiber felted.. I am doing a soap class there.. My goats will be there for the judges training.. so few Nigerians in milk.. mine are because I am on test.. and I think I have personally done about 60 samples


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Barb, 
I will get you a box sent out ASAP! Sorry totally forgot about yours!!!! 
Now hopefully there will be a reminder for Ken's since I don't know about the rest, but I would forget my head if it wasn't attached!! 

Lynn


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much Lynn... Hopefully Ken or Vicki will remind us when it gets closer so I can remember to send some also.. at 60, my brain sure isn't what it use to be... everything else is gettin better tho.. LOL


----------



## Anita Martin

Barb, I do remember you asking for help with this a while back but it totally slipped my mind. I can send full sized bars as well as samples. How many more full sized bars do you need and for the samples, should they be packed and labeled just like our full sized bars?


----------



## Guest

Yes, Please label them, this is advertisment for your wonderful soaps.. many many goat people don't have the time to make soaps because they work off the farm also... but they purchase soaps becasue they know what great products goats and goat farmers produce.. they also give gifts to family's with these.. You can send anything you would like, all be be appreciated.. Preferably sooner than later the convention is just a month away in October and I am meeting with the goat club people to give them these items soon so the tote bags can be stuffed and ready..
I have already received some very nice soaps from a couple of forum members.. I can't tell you all how much I appreciate our forum and the fact that you all are coming thru for me..
Barb


----------



## Odeon

I will remind everone after this years convention. I appreciate everyone supporting both conventions. It is people like yourselves that makes ADGA so great!

For the Boise convention, we are only wanting small sample bars (but we will take what we can get!)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## 2Sticks

Barb,
Let me know if you need me to send more guest bars. I have some more made.

Ken,
I'd be glad to send you some for the convention next year, count me in.


----------



## Guest

Tamera, I have a couple of boxes coming but don't know how many soaps will be in each.. But truefully you have really helped and your soaps are beautiful.. I am thinking that we will have enough.. 
I also am planning some for the convention for Ken... I think that its wonderful that this forum is going to provide all the soap samples for the guest bags.. We have some wonderful people here.. 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines

As discussed, Barb, I'll ship mine to you on Tuesday (forgot Monday was a holiday).

Ken: I'm in for next year, too.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Reminder: Convention soap

I am donating! Some lucky people are getting N-Odor and what ever else I throw at them, wahahahahaha, could be my evil scientist bars!
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Once nationals are over, Ken can come back on and tell us how many bars shy he is. Some are taking soap to him at nationals. Then we can all get together and make sure he has enough bars for all his needs. Vicki


----------



## Odeon

For those attending the National show, if you don't want to ship your soap, one of our club members has volunteered to bring your soap back with her to help save money on shipping! Bring your soap to the National Show, or send it with someone, and Tina will meet up with you.

Tina Abe (pronounced Awe beh) cell number is 1-208-249-4988 or her Husband Chris's cell is 208-249-4989

Thank you EVERYONE!!!!

Ken


----------



## Dorit

Is this a current post? Dorit


----------



## Caprine Beings

It is a past topic with future added 

Convention is in October.
Tam


----------



## Angelknitter12

I would like to donate. My soap is felted. Should I add a little tag saying what felted soap is? I have hotel size out six ounce. Are you looking for full size? I really would like to get my name out there more, and would love to help a forum member.


----------



## Odeon

Hi Kami!

We will take what ever you prefer to donate! We were thinking sample sized, but I'm not choosy! If you want to include a note about felted soaps, that's great, but I assume most would know....

Where in Idaho are you???? There will also be a products competition at Convention, you should consider entering!

Thanks SOOOOO Much!

Ken


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yes Kami, you certainly need to put your felted soap in the convention soap competition, also think about with your colors, doing the basket catagory also!!! Vicki


----------



## Odeon

The winning basket entry in 2011 included a felted soap (I was the high bidder at the products sale!).


----------



## Angelknitter12

Ken, about four hours from Boise, in Idaho Falls.

I wish I understood the competition more. It could be fun. 

I will send some sample sizes. My felted soap is really fun and neat.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Kami, several gals on here do the competition, start a thread and ask, surely they will explain it for you! Vicki


----------



## Odeon

We received one box of sample soaps for the convention bags (24 bars)! Thank you!!! Keep that soap a coming! Remember, save shipping and bring it to the National Show! Tina Abe (Fuji Farm Nigerians) will bring it back with her from the show.

Thank you all again!!!!

Ken


----------



## tlcnubians

Ken - I have soaps from Lynn Theesfeld and our farm as well that I'll be bringing with me. I'll be sure and give them to Tina.


----------



## Odeon

Thank you Caroline and Lynn!!! Best of luck at Nationals! Wish I could make it, but I'll be there in spirit! (I am also sending along an Ober yearling!)

Ken


----------



## tlcnubians

We'll miss you! Guess I'll have to wait until Convention to do any dancing;-)


----------

